# Questions for all EU citizens moving to Australia!



## Nelly87

Hi everyone!

I'm also on a Dutch forum for people with foreign partners and somebody there scared me a little with quite a lecture. It's certainly not going to stop me but I need to know I'm being reasonable about their warnings. I was explaining my situation and she basically told me the following.

She said she'd lived in Australia with her partner but they ended up chosing to live in Europe because:
- the dollars they had made in Aus, turned out to be worth much less when changed back to Euros and she felt that this would stop her if she ever wanted to go home
- she said it was incredibly difficult (more difficult than in the Netherlands?!) to get a partner visa, especially at a later age (I'm 24 so hey)
- and she also mentioned that it was impossible for her to find a job in Australia, especially a job anywhere near her education level, because Australia prefers to hire Australians no matter what 

She closed her lovely statements off with "don't be naive by thinking it's the same as backpacking there"... I have never backpacked there but okay.

At the end of the day I know that the dollar to euro thing doesn't really matter to me (as long as I have a roof and some food I am happy) and that finding a job isn't exactly easy with the crisis at home either. But I thought the visa thing wasn't THAT horrible?

What do you guys think about these arguments? What made you decide Australia is better for you than the EU? 

I'm really hoping to get some replies to know I have some brothers and sisters out there in the same boat 

Love,
Nelly


----------



## SarahM

Hi there 

Sorry for replying so late. I figure since my husband is French and we'll be moving to France in 2012, I could talk about what my opinions are.

_"the dollars they had made in Aus, turned out to be worth much less when changed back to Euros and she felt that this would stop her if she ever wanted to go home"_
- People are always moving to different countries and the exchange rate doesn't stop them. You won't go into financial hardship if you move back to Europe! She's over exaggerating! I wouldn't worry too much about this  The cost of living is different between Australia and Europe, and while in Australia the dollar might be worth more at the moment, you'll also be spending much more money on renting or buying a house. It all balances out in the end.

_- she said it was incredibly difficult (more difficult than in the Netherlands?!) to get a partner visa, especially at a later age (I'm 24 so hey)_
I have seen so many successful partner visa applications here on the forum from people aged 18-70. The partner visa application is just annoying because you need to gather lots of evidence, but for a genuine couple it should be an easy application - the only thing that's frustrating is filling out the forms, getting the police checks/medical, ect.
My husband's visa was granted in less than a month, we're both 19 and we weren't discriminated because of our age.
Also, older couples have an *easier job* of proving a genuine relationship - much easier than a young couple living with their parents!
The only people immigration wants to be hard on is people faking their relationships.

_"and she also mentioned that it was impossible for her to find a job in Australia, especially a job anywhere near her education level, because Australia prefers to hire Australians no matter what"_
I assure you this is not the case  If anything, one of the most important things is that the person has a good command of English, because poor English is what can put employers off. Even if you have trouble finding work, we have government organisations who will pay you while you are unemployed and who'll help you find work.

_"At the end of the day I know that the dollar to euro thing doesn't really matter to me (as long as I have a roof and some food I am happy) and that finding a job isn't exactly easy with the crisis at home either. But I thought the visa thing wasn't THAT horrible?"_
- You're right, she's crazy about the visa, the application is made so that fake relationships can be recognised, for a genuine couple it's not a hard process.

My partner has been living in Melbourne with me for 1 year, and we'll stay until the end of 2012 because I'm finishing my university degree. I want to move only because I love Europe and France, and I want to teach English there. I love Australia, but I also love Europe...I think both are lovely places to live in.

I wish you all the best, don't be discouraged!!!!


----------

